# Fifth Wheel Receiver Hitch



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a friend that is going to get a new Fifth Wheel. I know alot about my Equalizer Hitch but I don't know anything obout what is a good Fifth wheel hitch. What Fifth Wheel Hitch do you guys recommed?
Thanks.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I recommend getting one that tilts side to side. Much better for use on uneven ground. We have had both kinds and the tilting type is way better. As for brand, I think they are all pretty much the same. Most people will say get a slider if your friend has a short box as well. We don't use one with our short box so I can't recommend a brand.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the Reese 16K pound slider with the tilt. It was what the dealer recommended, so it is what I got. Not problems (that I didn't cause) so far with it.

Gary


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I use an 18K Pullrite super glide because I have a short box. I did not know much about 5th wheel hitches when I got this but I have learnt alot about this one I like. Apart from the auto sliding mechanism I like the way it positively hitches. It won't throw the handle unless it is located correctly e.g. to high. It will just bang to the front side and do nothing. It also won't let you disengage the handle unless there is some load pushing forward on the hitch so if you have forgotten the wheel chocks it won't run away from you if you are on a backward slope. I park on a slope and found this out by trial and error.

It also has the side to side tilt for uneven ground. I am not sure how sensitive this but I do have uneven ground to back up into. The draw back is that it is expensive and probably heavier than the some of the other types.

If you decide to look at this option then make sure you have all the parts needed for price comparison. i.e. hitch, super or standard rails, brackets for the truck and a pin box adaptor. (The hitch head does the rotating not the pin.)

Hope this helps


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Pullrite Superglide Hitch if he has a short bed in his truck. Works great......

http://www.pullrite.com/superglide.htm


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

x3 on the Pullrite. I love mine.

If you want a clean bed when it's not in the truck, get the superrail mounting. I put an electric hoist in my garage to be able to get the hitch out of the truck without assistance. I think they offer a 12K hitch also, don't recall for sure. I figured if you can't have too much truck, you can't have too much hitch either, plus if I ever go bigger, don't have to buy a new hitch.

With a short bed truck, hitting the cab with the camper once will cost more than a Pullrite hitch.

Good luck to your friend.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

The RV dealer recommended the Colibert hitch and the FifthAirborne Sidewinder pinbox combination. He said it was the latest and greatest... not sure if that was true but it sure works great. The hitch is great because it is very small and light, yet 18K. The pinbox is great because you never need to worry about sharp turns or remembering to slide the hitch. Here are the links for the products. http://www.colibert.com/ and http://www.fifthairborne.com/sidewinder_details.html


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Wolfpackers said:


> With a short bed truck, hitting the cab with the camper once will cost more than a Pullrite hitch.


 That was my logic too from the stories I have read. A real cost comparison is the difference in price between an auto slider hitch and a non or manual slider. I figured that was about $1000 which would not fix either the teuck or the camper if I hit it. On my first trip o bring it home I had to put it in my driveway and for sure that would have been the first time because of the tight turn up the driveway.

This is very much a personal choice as to what you consider a risk or not. Similar to whether you should get a Hensley or JP hitch for $3000 or a regular hitch for $400-600 for travel trailers. There are some very good non slider hitches to choose from that work very well otherwise.


----------

